# Will Creatine and Weightgainer work?



## A3 Sport (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay, well, I want to gain weight. Im 68kg, and 5'10". I eat three square meals a day, with snacks inbetween. I have a stomach ulcer though, so I cannot force feed myself, I know I need to eat more, but I am managing to take 2 creatine caps per day, and 2 weight gainer shakes.

The rate at which I lose weight is worrying. I have just been on holiday, and have lost a shed load of weight, purely because I havent worked out for a week. Ive lost any weight I had. But when I get back to the gym, I will gain it again after a few sessions. I went away with some friends, one of which is skinnier than me, and he noticed how much weight I had lost.

What can I do?


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

You need to be eating 7-8 meals a day, foods like - eggs, oats, rice, pasta, potato, chicken, tuna, beef ect also adding evoo (extra virgin olive oil) into you shakes is a good way to bump up cals.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

bigfella2901 said:


> You need to be eating 7-8 meals a day, foods like - eggs, oats, rice, pasta, potato, chicken, tuna, beef ect also adding evoo (extra virgin olive oil) into you shakes is a good way to bump up cals.


Thats all you need to know.

Perfect advice mate.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

You only need to eat 6-7 times a day if you want to, or if it helps you eat the food you need to eat. Or if you have a condition that would benefit from it.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Eat, eat and then eat more. Then repeat!


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

I had a stomach ulcer mate

I would take advise from the others and get your 3 solid meal consisting of good protein source, good carbs and healthy fats like EVO etc

In between if you cannot stomach meals I find that a protien shake with 100g instant oats and couple tablespoons Almond butter to add fats and cals

Add in a pre workoy snack like oatcakes and 100g chicken or tin of tuna etc

Eat pre bed something like Quark with choco

whey and a little drop of EVO

Take 5 g creatine a day

Rememeber

Ideal world - all solid foods

Real world - waht you can get in around commitments


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

or eat clean, 30-50g protein every 3 hours and 50-70g carbs every 3 hours, train for a few years and build proper muscle rather than fat lol


----------

